# iTether app for tethering PC to iPhone NO LONGER AVAILABLE



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itether/id477971193?mt=8

iTether $14.99
Supposedly lets you tether your PC without having to spring for the tethering plan?

Saw it on Engadget this am:
iTether app skirts carrier tethering plans, sets up shop in iOS App Store



> Ready to share your iPhone's data plan with your laptop without springing for the requisite tethering plan? No, it's not another brightly colored, data smuggling easter egg , it's iTether, a USB tethering app that has apparently made its way through Apple's approval process. The data sharing newcomer promises to pipe your existing data plan to your PC via a companion desktop application. If history is anything to go by, this $15 app won't be available for long, so you'd better get while the getting's good -- it seems that high demand has already taken Tether's website down.
> 
> [Thanks to everyone who sent this in]


http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/29/itether-app-skirts-atandt-tethering-plan-sets-up-shop-in-ios-app/

via Dolphin Browser

Sent from my iPad

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Supposedly lets you tether your PC without having to spring for the tethering plan?
> 
> Betsy


Which is a violation of most carrier's Terms of Service (TOS) is it not?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea...I don't have a smartphone nor any plans to get one.  I don't know anything about it.

I'm just providing the info...discuss amongst yourselves.  

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You might want to discuss it amongst your other moderators -- 
Knowing the board's propensity in avoiding topics such as stripping DRM or ripping DVDs and such I find it interesting that the board would allow a topic that basically advocates theft of service.....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I find it interesting that the board would allow a topic that basically advocates theft of service.....


How so? Even if tethered,you'd be paying for data transfer, right? It would seem like violation of Terms of Service at worst.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure the app will eventually get pulled or carriers will figure out how to detect it and block it or charge people the extra fee for tethering.

That they can charge extra for tethering in the first place is BS.  I'm already paying $30 a month for 2GB of data, shouldn't I be able to use that data however I want?  But no, I have to pay $20 more a month if I want to tether my iPhone to my laptop or iPad 2.

Just doesn't make sense.  Hell, even for carriers I'd think just allowing tethering would be beneficial as it would probably bump the number of people who go over their limit and pay extra.

Mini-rant aside, I don't care much as I seldom have a need to tether anyway.  Just bothers me in principle that they're basically allowed to double charge people for data usage when the data fees are already tremendously overpriced.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't disagree with either of you regarding tethering -- I pay for data transfer -- how I use the data should be of no concern to the carrier, HOWEVER (and unfortunately), that's not the way it works.

The carriers lay claim to allowing data transfer for use on the mobile device only -- data transferred for other uses is forbidden by the TOS -- using their systems for transferring said data is tantamount to theft of service as you are using their facilities for a service for which you are not subscribed. 

Note -- this is not my argument mind you -- but it is the one put up by the carriers (albeit paraphrased a bit).

My only point in responding to Betsy's post was to point out that in the past Kindleboards had taken a dim view of postings and links advocating doing things that would violate Amazon's TOS and yet we have a moderator posting a link that basically advocates vioplating the carrier's TOS.

In hindsight I probably should have handled it with a PM. Oh well....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about tethering, data plans or phones acting as hotspots...and, as it is a legal app (for now) on Apple's store, I posted it as an item of interest to my fellow members, not as a moderator.  

However, as a moderator, I find you make a point worth considering, Tip10, and so I have reported myself to my fellow moderators for their consideration.

Will let you know what the outcome is.


Betsy

(If Amazon sold something in their store that helped one violate Amazon's TOS, would we allow it to be offered?  Thinking about it is giving me a headache....)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Engadget: "Update: Aaaannnd, it has been yanked. 'Twas great while it lasted!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah ha...well, never mind then....I'll leave the thread up for discussion purposes...


Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe this will keep the other mods from whipping you too much


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> However, as a moderator, you make a point worth considering, Tip10, and so I have reported myself to my fellow moderators for their consideration.
> 
> Will let you know what the outcome is.
> 
> ...


OH NOOOOO!!!! *THAT* certainly wasn't my intent!! Ann, Heather -- I beg you -- HAVE MERCY on her!!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> I don't disagree with either of you regarding tethering -- I pay for data transfer -- how I use the data should be of no concern to the carrier, HOWEVER (and unfortunately), that's not the way it works.
> 
> The carriers lay claim to allowing data transfer for use on the mobile device only -- data transferred for other uses is forbidden by the TOS -- using their systems for transferring said data is tantamount to theft of service as you are using their facilities for a service for which you are not subscribed.
> 
> ...


Oh, I understand that carriers argument and agree it's a ToS violation--hence why it got yanked from the App store so quickly (surprised it got through in the first place).

Just expressing my displeasure that they're allowed to get away with that. We need some regulation from the FCC or whoever against double charging for using the same data allotment in different ways. Data is data.

But for the time being, it's permissible for them to charge separately for it and apps like this thus violate the current ToS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> maybe this will keep the other mods from whipping you too much





Tip10 said:


> OH NOOOOO!!!! *THAT* certainly wasn't my intent!! Ann, Heather -- I beg you -- HAVE MERCY on her!!!


I could make a comment about leather but it might violate the family friendly aspects of our forum, so suffice it to say that we only use the stocks here.


Betsy


----------

